#ubuntu-meeting-2 2016-03-29
<infinity> o/
<mdeslaur> hello
<infinity> Hai.
<infinity> Hrm.  Seems to just be the two of us, which isn't exactly quorum.
<mdeslaur> yeah
<mdeslaur> slackers :)
<infinity> I'll give it another 10m and call it.
 * stgraber waves
<mdeslaur> hi stgraber
<infinity> Three people!
<infinity> One more and we can have a meeting.
 * infinity twiddles his thumbs.
 * mdeslaur falls asleep
 * infinity pokes mdeslaur with a stick.
<mdeslaur> AAGH!
<infinity> #startmeeting Ubuntu Technical Board Meeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 29 16:20:07 2016 UTC.  The chair is infinity. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<infinity> Quorum not met; agenda carried to April 12.
<infinity> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 29 16:20:21 2016 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2016/ubuntu-meeting-2.2016-03-29-16.20.moin.txt
<infinity> There you go.
 * infinity edits der wikken.
<mdeslaur> thanks infinity
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2017-03-28
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> \o
<stgraber> hey there
<stgraber> #startmeeting Technical Board
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 28 16:02:29 2017 UTC.  The chair is stgraber. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<stgraber> #topic Apologies
<slangasek> infinity sent his apologies privately
<stgraber> yep, saw that
<stgraber> haven't heard anything from kees
<stgraber> #topic Action review
<stgraber> skipping the two assigned to infinity
<stgraber> ACTION: slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests
<slangasek> carry-over :)
<stgraber> ACTION: slangasek to follow up to snapd-glib SRU exception request
<slangasek> hmm, apparently that's also still carry-over
<slangasek> but no smiley for that one
<stgraber> ok
<slangasek> I don't suppose either of you would want to take that one off my hands?
 * mdeslaur looks at his shoes
<slangasek> ok :)
<mdeslaur> ;)
<stgraber> #topic Scan the mailing list archive for anything we missed (standing item)
<stgraber> not seeing anything that needs to be brought up in this meeting
<stgraber> I renewed cyphermox's membership in DMB for a little while longer just before the meeting
<cyphermox> ta, I'm re-running after all too.
<stgraber> cyphermox: sounds like you'll get the spot without a vote unless you can convince someone else to run :)
<stgraber> #topic Check up on community bugs (standing item)
<stgraber> nothing to see
<stgraber> #topic Select a chair for the next meeting (next from https://launchpad.net/~techboard/+members)
<cyphermox> well, we'll call for applications again
<stgraber> next chair is infinity with kees as fallback
<stgraber> #topic AOB
<stgraber> anyone got anything?
<mdeslaur> nope
<slangasek> nothing else here
<stgraber> cool, that's a wrap then
<stgraber> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 28 16:11:32 2017 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2017/ubuntu-meeting-2.2017-03-28-16.02.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks stgraber, thanks slangasek!
<slangasek> stgraber, mdeslaur: thanks
#ubuntu-meeting-2 2018-03-27
 * slangasek waves
<mdeslaur> ±o
<mdeslaur> \o
 * stgraber waves
<slangasek> kees: chairing?
 * mdeslaur crosses fingers
<mdeslaur> we're going to need an attendance raffle soon
<mdeslaur> ok, I'm backup chair
<mdeslaur> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Tue Mar 27 19:05:09 2018 UTC.  The chair is mdeslaur. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<mdeslaur> [topic] Apologies
<mdeslaur> nobody apologized.
<mdeslaur> wait a sec, quorum is 3, right?
<slangasek> I would say so
<mdeslaur> ok
<mdeslaur> [topic] Action review
<mdeslaur> flexiondotorg To follow-up on-list with design review to address MATE Boutique security/consent concerns.
<slangasek> I haven't seen anything on the list or in the moderation queue
<mdeslaur> yeah, I don't see anything either
<mdeslaur> ok, carry
<mdeslaur> tsimonq2 to bring up the support/release status of lubuntu-next on the TB list, and then submit patches to maintenance-check according to the final plan
<tsimonq2> Hello.
<mdeslaur> tsimonq2: hi! what's the status on that?
<tsimonq2> I haven't gotten to doing this yet, but I think I'm revoking Lubuntu's position on releasing Lubuntu Next with 18.04.
<mdeslaur> tsimonq2: ok, can you follow up to the list once you've decided?
<slangasek> tsimonq2: "revoking the position" means you think you want to not release it?
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Correct.
<slangasek> ok
<tsimonq2> I still think patches to m-c would be useful.
<tsimonq2> LXQt is fairly fast-paced and supporting it for the length of an LTS is not ideal.
<tsimonq2> Is the TB fine with that?
<tsimonq2> (Should I still email the list?)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: I'm not sure I understand; is this in context of supporting/not supporting lubuntu, as opposed to lubuntu-next?
<slangasek> (I don't use Lubuntu and am not sure without looking which components are in lubuntu)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: Right. Lubuntu Next is a separate product entirely, despite sharing packages. *-gtk and *-share should be supported for three years while Lubuntu can't commit to *-qt having three years of support.
 * kees is fashionably late
 * mdeslaur gives kees the stinkeye for making him chair
<tsimonq2> slangasek: It's one seed, which makes it complicated.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: ok.  I think it would be very irregular to have only part of the image supported for 3 years
<kees> I did half-chair last time! :)
<tsimonq2> slangasek: It's not shipped in the same image.
<slangasek> ah
<tsimonq2> -share and -gtk are Lubuntu, -share and -qt are Lubuntu Next.
<tsimonq2> So, two separate ISOs.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: then yes, if it's not part of the Lubuntu image (which is what I meant to ask - sorry), I think some m-c surgery here is warranted
<tsimonq2> OK.
<tsimonq2> slangasek: What's my deadline?
<tsimonq2> Release day or earlier?
<tsimonq2> (Not that I'll procrastinate much longer.)
<slangasek> tsimonq2: earlier. we need to land the code, and it needs to regenerate the overrides in the archive
<tsimonq2> OK.
<slangasek> tsimonq2: give us 2 weeks lead before release, please
<tsimonq2> I'll do that by the next TB meeting (that kees should chair ;P)
<mdeslaur> hehe
<kees> :)
<tsimonq2> :D
<mdeslaur> ok, moving along
<mdeslaur> infinity to update LTS support status of kylin to 3y (done) and then call for confirmation of LTS status from all flavours.
<mdeslaur> I don't see the call for confirmation on the list
<tsimonq2> #action tsimonq2 to propose patches to maintenance-check regarding Lubuntu Next
<meetingology> ACTION: tsimonq2 to propose patches to maintenance-check regarding Lubuntu Next
<mdeslaur> so, carry forward
<mdeslaur> infinity to ask maas team to prepare SRU exception policy à la CurtinUpdates
 * mdeslaur shrugs
<mdeslaur> carry forward
<mdeslaur> slangasek to investigate getting tagged ubuntu-community bugs automatically forwarded to technical-board, and if not feasible, fall back to DMB sending signed emails to list for ACL requests
<slangasek> punt
<mdeslaur> we also have "[rbasak] Please decide if xchat should be removed as requested in bug 1753169 in time for Bionic."
<slangasek> I mean, feel free to take it off the nag list as well since this has been low-priority
<mdeslaur> but slangasek responded to the list
<slangasek> and we seem to be muddling through with the current process
<mdeslaur> slangasek: ack
<mdeslaur> [topic] Mailing list archive
<mdeslaur> I don't see anything on the list that needs discussion
<mdeslaur> [topic] Community bugs
<mdeslaur> no bugs
<mdeslaur> [topic] Next chair
<kees> \o
<mdeslaur> next chair will be kees, with kees as backup
<mdeslaur> ;)
<slangasek> haha
<tsimonq2> >:D
<mdeslaur> kees with slangasek as backup
<kees> in looking at the calendar, I am reminded that April 1st fast approaches.
<mdeslaur> is there something special about that, or are you just worried about all the practical jokes I'll be doing at your expense?
<mdeslaur> Does anyone have anything else they would like to discuss?
<slangasek> nothing here
<slangasek> well
<slangasek> actually, what happened to the request for review of the seeded snaps policy?
<slangasek> did that fall off the agenda?
<mdeslaur> I don't see it
<slangasek> huh
<slangasek> I also don't see that I had added it
<slangasek> so, do you feel like talking about it? :)
<slangasek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSeededSnaps
<mdeslaur> Do you want us to look that over for next time? look at it now?
<slangasek> did I fail to post it previously to the list?  I guess it'd be a bit much to ask for a realtime first readthrough right now
<slangasek> seems I didn't post it to the list
<slangasek> so if you haven't all read it from when I posted it to ubuntu-devel, I guess we should punt to next meeting
<mdeslaur> I'll add it to the agenda for the next meeting
<slangasek> mdeslaur: thanks
<mdeslaur> sorry, I need time to read it carefully and think it over
<slangasek> of course
<mdeslaur> anything else?
<mdeslaur> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Tue Mar 27 19:27:30 2018 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-meeting-2/2018/ubuntu-meeting-2.2018-03-27-19.05.moin.txt
<mdeslaur> thanks everyone
<tsimonq2> o/
<slangasek> thanks!
<stgraber> thanks!
